# BUFF Show Who is Going?



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone going to the BUFF show in Cincinnati this weekend? I will be there making and selling furled leaders. If you are there, stop in at the Hog Creek Furled Leader booth and say hi!!

http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/EXPO/default.html

Brad


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will be there, 2 miles from my house!


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will be there. I have been a member for a few years now. I tied at last years show. Should be a good outing from what I hear


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

It's on the schedule.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I will be there a mile from my house. Sounds like it is going to be better at the oasis then it was in fairfield

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a few interesting topics are going to be presented. Warm water fly fishing is always a good topic...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got back.from the show. A lot of people especially with the snowy weather. The warm water bass and panfish presentation was nice. Got a chance to talk with some folks from the rod building class. Good stuff. Anyone else go?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

ARReflections said:


> Just got back.from the show. A lot of people especially with the snowy weather. The warm water bass and panfish presentation was nice. Got a chance to talk with some folks from the rod building class. Good stuff. Anyone else go?


Was there as well, great turnout in spite of all the snow. Good exhibitions and just a very good show overall!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Good show! Glad to see Chris Helm back.......stocked up on my deer hair.....he sells the absolute best.

Mike


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Neat show . We slipped I'm between hockey games.


----------

